# Garmin 4210 combo



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

What do you think about the Garmin 4210 combo machine?? I need to get something for the boat so I can get wet!!!


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

which transducer do you have? I had a 240 Blue with the transom mount dual frequency(200/50, 10/40 degree) /temp/speed ducer can I use this with the 4210 to start with? My goal is to get something that I can put radar on later but to get me back fishing/diving again now with GPS and Bottom machine.

Thanks for the help folks!! Fred

Old School (Bill) if you see this PM me


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Who can I get this from on the coast??


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

try George's marine electronics...they might have it in stock or can get it for you


----------



## Finatic (Oct 4, 2007)

Solid machine! Garmin has excellent customer support. I would steer away from any Navico brand (Northstar, Lowrance, Navman). They are having trouble providing accessory parts. Lead times are LONG! Good luck!


----------

